# Bay of Quinte 14lb6oz beast for the 9 year old



## Mark Komo (Aug 26, 2009)

I try to take the lead from Zart, since he gets Nick so involved in fishing. Better watch out, you may see us on the MWC soon.

The 9 year got a horse...14lb 6oz, 33 1/3 long, 20 1/4 girth. Me and the boy did the tourist thing this weekend. 3 days in canada, with 1 full day fishing. We hit the Royal Air Force Museum in Trenton, ON and CN Tower in Toronto. Loose Moose for lunch, and that wisconsin poundin given to michigan.

Didnt lift a rod. It was all boy. His total weight for 8 fish was 77.4 lbs. A 14-6, 12-10-, 12-4, 11-9, 10-0, 5, 5, and 5. We kept the 3 five pounders for dinner, and released the rest. No gill damage, no bleeders, all fat clean, powerful fish. All went down very fast (Fun watching em on the HDS8 locator- like 10 seconds and right to bottom - I swear steeper than a downrigger ball..). 

Gettin some more pictures shortly. This is the 10-0, I think. Too many fish.










And here is the beast.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Nice job Mark and Matt great fish. Glad you guys had a good time up there. One of these days..............


----------



## Mark Komo (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah, I got you a brochure or two. Could be a good honeymoon spot (hint hint). We were in loyalist country. Thats where all the folks from the US went when the revolutionary war broke out and they didnt want to fight. Everything was loyalist. 

Me and the boy haven't fished much over the last year or so, due to the move to Buffalo and selling of the boat. So, wanted to make this one special. I was so worried he'd forget about boards and cranks since we were so used to running "3 to side, 6 wide" on Winnebago since he was 2. 

Well all the training paid off, and it was like riding a bike. Setting boards, line out, reeling in, dippin for the board take off, reelin down, checking drag. Nice to watch. We'd see the fish swim up ready for the net and all of us were like "oh my god, she's a beast". After the 5th fish, I asked if he'd needed a break, ya know, maybe let the old man reel one in...he says...."I'm good"..LOL....lil sheet...


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

Those are some incredible fish.

What a day.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Sounds like an awesome trip... beautiful fish, grats to you and your son!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow!..now thats a big Walleye!
Congrats on the pig!


----------



## thelandshark (Nov 25, 2010)

wow nice hawg


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Very Nice!! Showed the pictures to my wife and she let me talk her into saugeye fishing this Sunday! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

very nice fish thanks for shareing


----------



## aranger (Nov 28, 2010)

Thats a awesome picture for you guys. something to remember


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Wallhangers!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Those are some real pigs. Sounds like a great day.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

dang, thats a big fish. good job you two. sounds like you make a good team


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Incredible feesh! 
It's awesome that you have your son out there with you showing him the ropes. That fish is bigger than many, many walleye guys ever catch so your youngster should be proud. 
Congrats!


----------

